
Data Scientist: 40% a vacuum, 40% a janitor, and 20% a fortune-teller - lonedune
https://medium.com/p/7f0c8215e845
======
Areading314
Gathering and organizing data is what other kinds of scientists call
"research".

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Yeah, but researchers cost 40k a year and "data scientists" cost 150k a year

~~~
Areading314
So..if you want to get stuff done, hire researchers, not data scientists

